# Favourite films?



## Shadowprints (Jul 25, 2018)

I figure this thread would be a good idea to share some movies that we might like. I really like thrillers and story driven dramas. Here's a few I'd definitely suggest to you guys.






This one is about a fathers daughter and her friend who get kidnapped. The parents of the missing kids decide to take matters into their own hands, this movie easily became one of my favourites. easy to watch, it's violent, emotional, and tells a great story.





Jagten (The Hunt) is a Dutch film (if i remember right) about a school teacher who turns down a young childs kiss (For obvious reasons), the student then goes on to tell lies that she was sexually abused by him, the man becomes ostracized and hated for something he hasn't done and attempts to clear his name.
The movie also has subtitles for us English folk





Hardcore Henry (Hardcore in Canada) is a first person action thriller. I definitely reccomend watching this movie if you like things like parkour, fast action and good movies. The story is about a guy who wakes up with no memories, once he's awake he becomes targetted and under attack by a group





Night crawler is an interesting thriller about an unemployed guy who finds out people are making money by selling footage of crimes and criminal activities to news outlets and organizations. This inspires the main character to set up and stage these crime scenes in order to get a good shot, and sell it to the press.





The Rabbi's Cat (Le Chat Du Rabbin)
Couldn't find a picture the same size as the other ones, but keeping with the furry tradition, this is a French film (subtitled of course) about a cat who gains the ability to talk by eating a household parrot, after learning to talk he decides he wants to convert to judaism, it's an interesting animated film for more adult audiences and I think it was really well done. The animation style is nice and the film has this ambiguous, questionable attitude towards judaism and its religion

Those are five of my favourites I've seen in recent time, what about you guys?​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 25, 2018)

Old Boy is amazing (the South Korean one, not the 2013 Spike Lee one). 
It's a neo-noir action film which can be incredibly graphic and unsettling at times, but in a very good way. It follows a drunkard who gets kidnapped and put in solitary confinement for years before being released suddenly. He then goes on a quest to figure out why he was taken and take vengeance for the life that was taken from him. The story is interesting, the writing is solid, and the action is beautifully shot. Just check out the infamous hallway scene- it's all one take! (cw: lots of violence)


Spoiler


----------



## Shadowprints (Jul 25, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Old Boy is amazing (the South Korean one, not the 2013 Spike Lee one).
> It's a neo-noir action film which can be incredibly graphic and unsettling at times, but in a very good way. It follows a drunkard who gets kidnapped and put in solitary confinement for years before being released suddenly. He then goes on a quest to figure out why he was taken and take vengeance for the life that was taken from him. The story is interesting, the writing is solid, and the action is beautifully shot. Just check out the infamous hallway scene- it's all one take! (cw: lots of violence)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I've actually heard a lot of real good things about that movie and completely forgot about it, I'm gonna check that out tonight, thanks! Have you ever seen The Raid? It's a really cool to watch indonesian film You seem to like nice action scenes, 



Spoiler: This scenes pretty cool.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 25, 2018)

Shadowprints said:


> I've actually heard a lot of real good things about that movie and completely forgot about it, I'm gonna check that out tonight, thanks! Have you ever seen The Raid? It's a really cool to watch indonesian film You seem to like nice action scenes,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This scenes pretty cool.


I have not seen that, but I've heard good things about it too. And that clip was awesome.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 31, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro and @Shadowprints 

I saw both versions of Old Boy, but the Korean original was better to me than the Spike Lee remake. The Raid was fire too and the sequel was decent. Nightcrawler was one Jake Gyllenhaal's best films. 

How was Hardcore Henry?

Just to toss in a worthy recommendation, what did you guys think of Snowpiercer?


----------



## Cloak7017 (Jul 31, 2018)

My favorite movie is Fight Club. I can't even come up with words for how amazing Fight Club is, but for me nothing compares.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 31, 2018)

Cloak7017 said:


> My favorite movie is Fight Club. I can't even come up with words for how amazing Fight Club is, but for me nothing compares.


I can't believe I left this out. The "middle children of history" speech was very resonant, if hilarious in hindsight considering what happened in the 2000s.






Memento is another good film.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 14, 2018)

Some of my past number ones have been the 1927's *Metropolis, Pink Floyd - The Wall *and *Stalker*. Ever since getting tired of the medium I haven't considered one above others anymore though.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 15, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> Some of my past number ones have been the 1927's *Metropolis, Pink Floyd - The Wall *and *Stalker*. Ever since getting tired of the medium I haven't considered one above others anymore though.


I've only seen Metropolis out of the movies you listed, but it was Fritz Lang's best work. I liked the worldbuilding and the ideas about automation that were ahead of their time. A lot of people like to knock on black-and-white movies, but this film is a definitely a classic.


----------



## Lane3652 (Sep 8, 2018)

Harry potter
The lord of the rings


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

_Princess Mononoke_ will probably forever be my favorite movie!





It's an absolutely _gorgeous_ film. Beautiful animation, phenominal music, captivating story (definitely the best of the _Ferngully/Avatar/Pocahontas _type man-vs nature movies), great dub, and it has a few talking animals for all you furry peeps! I love everything about it, and it is one movie that I just can't think of a flaw.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 9, 2018)

Lion King 2, Scream, and Silver Bullet. 
A weird group of movies...and probably not even good in most peoples eyes.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 25, 2018)

I really really like Stalker, the movie can be a little slow and confusing at the ending but my god I love it, I can't say a lot without spoiling it but it really feels like a product of its time



Redline is probably my favorite animated movie, the whole thing is a giant hand drawn passion project that gets me hyped every time I see it


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2018)

Fantastic Mr. Fox, Zootopia, and the original versions of War of the Worlds and The Time Machine.  Oh yeah... the Lord of the Rings trilogy, too.


----------



## Taku (Oct 25, 2018)

Primer
Circle
Triangle
Predestination
Also anything by Ralph bakshi


----------



## tigerjieer (Oct 25, 2018)

I'll go with action / sci-fi films.
Some of my favorites include the Mission Impossible series, and 2001: Space Odyssey (also read the novel).

I also love documentaries. Sometimes I look at what crops up on CBC documentaries.
One I recently enjoyed was A Plastic Ocean (2016).

And finally, my favorite anthropomorphic film: Fantastic Mr. Fox; which I re-watched just some time ago.
An _amazing_ stop motion comedy that I first saw on TV when I was about 10. I think it made me a bit furry.

btw, how do I include spoiler tags?


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 26, 2018)

I think that Zootopia will take the first place, followed by 8 mile and the Harry Potter saga


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 26, 2018)

One of the novelties of this season:

Bad times at the El Royale

It’s not like super good, but, for some reasons, I like it more than others new films


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2018)

Ah, man. This thread! OwO

I see Redline already having been recommended...

Alien.
Alien (film) - Wikipedia

Predator.
Predator (1987) - IMDb

_*ANY *_of the Studio Ghibli movies.

Arrival.
Arrival (2016) - IMDb

Ernest and Celestine.
Ernest & Celestine (2012) - IMDb
THIS MOVIE IS SO DAMN CUTE! Especially in French.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I watch a lot of war movies, and one of my old favorites is _Memphis Belle _(1990). I happened to be thinking about this one just recently. I still think it's one of _the_ greatest WWII aviation films ever made - about an American bomber crew flying their last mission over Germany. It's an incredible production, and yet sadly very underrated. And no CGI either! I _highly_ recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try Stalag 17. too.  It is really good.


----------



## NoctisNix (Oct 27, 2018)

@Yakamaru mentioned _Arrival _which is one of my favorite Sci-Fi films, followed by _Interstellar_ and its big ol' big big loud but great soundtrack. I enjoy hard science but I love the liberties they both take with the fantasy elements. 

One of my favorite films though is for sure _Baby Driver_, by Edgar Wright. Its just a good, fun movie with a simple but great story! 

Recently I watched two good films I'd highly suggest but are a bit hidden away are:  _The Virgin Suicides, _if you're looking for a super depressing story on the backdrop of older suburbia, and _The Lost Boys, _a classic 80s movie with some vampires, wacky haircuts, and music from _The Doors_.


----------



## Taku (Oct 28, 2018)

Jurassic games is a top notch b movie. I watched it expecting to laugh at its terribleness, and found myself enthralled.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Predator.
> Predator (1987) - IMDb



Great taste. OG Predator, best Predator


----------



## Marcl (Oct 29, 2018)

I agree _Arrival_ is an amazing film. I'll throw in _Shutter Island_, _Signing in the Rain_... Now everyone is going to be weirded out by my two another picks, but _Sexmisja_ and _Miś_ from older Polish comedies... they are so absurd


----------



## Hermelinda Marquette (Apr 18, 2019)

Even i like Arrival very much. I was a very good movie.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 18, 2019)

I like Cine Si a lot. Princes et Princesses and Tales of the Night were both REALLY good.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 18, 2019)

Terminator 2
All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
Assault on Precinct 13 (1976)
Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster (1964)


----------



## taromomo (Aug 5, 2019)

I have a lot of like, classic faves but here are some that I just love rewatching a lot!






HOUSE (1977) Just a super insane acid-trip movie about some carefree girls visiting their friend's aunt's wild supernatural house in the countryside.




IN THE MOOD FOR LOVE (2000) Beautiful slow-burn movie about the development of ~forbidden love~ lol




PUNCH DRUNK LOVE (2002) My favorite Paul Thomas Anderson film! Artsy movie about a dude with anxiety trying to figure out his love life and life life.




AKIRA (1988) Classic animated sci-fi about dystopian Tokyo.




VIDEODROME (1983) My favorite Cronenberg movie about a weird TV station and conspiracy shit.


----------



## OmahaJackal (Aug 21, 2019)

Shadowprints said:


> I figure this thread would be a good idea to share some movies that we might like. I really like thrillers and story driven dramas. Here's a few I'd definitely suggest to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John carpenter's The Thing


----------

